# صلوات الاجبية السبعة بالصوت "جرجس فلتاؤس&القمص يوسف اسعد&شباب الانبا رويس"



## Michael (3 أكتوبر 2006)

صلوات الاجبية بصوت الشماس جرجس فلتاؤس وشباب الانبا رويس
هنااااااااااااااااا 


هتلاقو صلاة باكر والساعة التالتة وصلاة نصف الليل بصوت  Gerges Faltoas
وصلاة الساعة السادسة والتاسعة والغروب بصوت Shabab Anba Reweiss

وصلوات الاجبية بصوت ابونا يوسف اسعد هناااااااااااااااااااااا 

وصلوات الاجبية كاملة من موقع مارمينا  هنااااااااااااااااااا ​


----------



## oesi no (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*الاجبية بصوت فريق افا فام وفريق افا انطونيوس والشماس عادل ماهر*

لينكات تانية لصلوات الاجبية مسموعة
بصوت فريق افا فام وفريق افا انطونيوس والشماس عادل ماهر
http://www.traneem.org/Agpya.htm

وماتنسوش عند التحميل مطلوب
 Username:   www.copticnet.com

Password:  copticnet

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## beterpop (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرااااااااااااا*


----------



## †gomana† (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا ع تعبك*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## oesi no (5 أكتوبر 2006)

اللة يبارك فيكى اذا كان الكلام ليا واللة يبارك فية اذا كان الكلام ليه
تنفع مطلع اغنية مش كدة


----------



## Michael (23 ديسمبر 2006)

رابط جديد اخر

http://www.free-christian-voice.net/Agpeya.html


----------



## نبيل صابر2006 (20 فبراير 2007)

انا متشكر جدا اخواتي علي تعبكم معايا كتير وعلي الحاجات الحلوة دي انا كنت محتاجها ضروري

وربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## ناردين جميل (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الاجبية السبعة بالصوت*

انا مش عارفه اسمعه كل مانزل حاجه ألقى انهم مش بيشتغلوا ارجو الرد السريع


----------



## sparrow (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الاجبية السبعة بالصوت*

جميله جدااااا
وشغاله تمام
شكرا لتعبكم


----------



## sparrow (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الاجبية السبعة بالصوت*

انا مش عارفه اسمعه كل مانزل حاجه ألقى انهم مش بيشتغلوا ارجو الرد السريع 

جربي تنزلي بتوع جورج  شغالين كويس انا نزلتهم وسمعتهم


----------



## monlove (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الاجبية السبعة بالصوت*

شكرا علي صلوات الاجبية


----------



## ibm200 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الاجبية السبعة بالصوت*

شكرا شكرا على تعب محبتكم  لقد ادخلتم الفرحة الى قلبى بسماع الشماس الرائع الاستاذ جرجس


----------



## aboazer (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الاجبية السبعة بالصوت*

جميله جدااااا
وشغاله تمام
شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## mina pipo (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات الاجبية السبعة بالصوت*

انا متشكر اوى على تعب محبتكم وربنا يعض تعب محبتكم اذكرونى فى صلاواتكم


----------



## marimmena (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الاجبية السبعة بالصوت*

الرب يبارك حياتكم .


----------



## bisho2010 (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الاجبية السبعة بالصوت*

شكراااااااا


----------



## Meriamty (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الاجبية السبعة بالصوت*



 راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## tuco (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الاجبية السبعة بالصوت*

سلام لاخوتى 

بقالى  سنتين بدور على صوت شماس بحبة اوى- اسمة جرجس فلتاؤس - كل ماشوف رابط اخش علية ميطلعش هو- ممكن اعرف فين الاقى الاجبية لانى عندى صلاة باكر بس بقيت الصلوات مش عندى بصوتة و كل الروابط اللى موجودة مش شغالة او مش بصوتة

نرجو المساعدة


----------



## samy6319 (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الاجبية السبعة بالصوت*

سلام ونعمه ليكم جميعا
والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم
المزامير بصوت جرجس فلتاؤس جميله جدا 
ممكن تدلونى احملها منين انا جربت كتير 
والملك يعوض محبتكم


----------



## rabony (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: صلوات الاجبية السبعة بالصوت*

شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صلوات الاجبية السبعة بالصوت "جرجس فلتاؤس&القمص يوسف اسعد&شباب الانبا رويس"*

تم تعديل اللينكات
واضافة صلوات الاجبية باصوات مختلفة من عده مواقع
صلوات الاجبية بصوت الشماس جرجس فلتاؤس وشباب الانبا رويس
وفريق افا فام وفريق افا انطونيوس والشماس عادل ماهر والقمص يوسف اسعد

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

رائعة ميرسي والف شكرررررررررررر


----------



## samebay (1 أبريل 2009)

أشكر محبتك الجزيلة الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
جارى التحميل


----------



## ايمان لبيب (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا عقباال المقروءة


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)




----------



## dr_zefago (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الاجبية بصوت فريق افا فام وفريق افا انطونيوس والشماس عادل ماهر*

سلام ونعمه لجميعكم
لو سمحتم انا عايز اعرف ايه معنى الصوره دى كلب جالس على عرش النعمه ازاى تسمحوا لهؤلاء بالعبث لهذه الدرجه من الوقاحه فين المشرفين عن المنتدى ايه الحكايه هو كل من هب ودب يدخل ويكتب وينشر صور بمزاجه انا فعلا اسف جدا لوجود هذا الاهمال الكبير بالمنتدى


----------



## كيرو يوسف (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعوضكم


----------



## ابراهيم الياس (3 نوفمبر 2009)

متشكر جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## amle (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## النهيسى (4 يناير 2010)

*
الرب يبارككم
لصلاه الأجبيه


شكرا جدا​*


----------



## duosrl (28 يناير 2010)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد


----------



## mina_gef (18 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بكلوج (5 أغسطس 2011)

اشكر محبتكم كتير


----------



## نفر ظريف توفيق (3 فبراير 2013)

*نفر ظريف توفيق*

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## duosrl (7 يناير 2016)

الرب يعوضكم ويبارك فيكم وصلاوات القديسين تكون مع جميعكم


----------

